# Yay!  Another exchange!



## classiclincoln (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, so last Friday (10/14) I put in a request for our usual Caribbean resorts for wifey's spring break (4/7-4/14).  Today, we get confirmed for The Villas at Simpson Bay Resort & Marina in St. Maarten.  We gave up a Grande Vista lock off and got a lock off there.  Very psyched; Xmas week in the Cayman Islands, spring break in St. Maarten, July 4th week on the Spanish Mediterranean followed by a week cruise of the eastern Mediterranean.  Gonna be a good year!!

Haven't been to St. Maarten in 9 years.  We remember Grand Case, but will need a recommendation for car rental and anything else interesting.

Thanks!!

Stu


----------



## BarCol (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice vacation line-up - very envious here as I book yet another vacation for friends not us because of my work schedule.....


----------



## Bucky (Oct 27, 2011)

classiclincoln said:


> Haven't been to St. Maarten in 9 years.  We remember Grand Case, but will need a recommendation for car rental and anything else interesting.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Stu



Always been happy using Kenny's car rental.  Lesley Bruce is great and will meet you right in the airport parking lot to deliver and pick up your vehicle.  bruce@sintmaarten.com


----------



## TomR (Oct 28, 2011)

Lots of changes in the last 9 years.  I think you will like your resort as it is fairly new and I believe all of the units have a view of Simpson Bay.  You will also be in walking distance of several bars and restaurants, including the Buccaneer Beach Bar, the Greenhouse and Toppers.  I rent from Unity and always have had great service, but many of the local companies are good. 
Tom


----------



## LouiseG (Oct 30, 2011)

So jealous of your upcoming year.  Maybe I'll win the Florida Lottery and be able to plan a similar itinerary.  I hope you have a wonderful time.  We climbed the old slave trail at Loterie Farm and sailed the America's cup boat when we were there a few years ago.  Both were great experiences and I would do each again when we return.  Best wishes for wonderful vacations.


----------

